# Garbled Audio on FOX News



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

My audio on FOX News channel (only the HD channel) has been garbled for around 20-30 minutes. I tried a power button reboot without success. 

Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

No problems here... I just picked up the remote and turned there to see.

Is yours still messed up?


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

It cleared up about 5 min ago. Thanks for checking. It lasted much longer than one would expect.


----------



## Dish97 (Dec 19, 2009)

Had it also. Switched to SD where audio was fine.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Wonder if it was FOX or Dish... guess we'll never know now. I wish I'd seen your message a little sooner, sounds like it must have cleared up before I got to check.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Ive seen things like this used to hoodwink pirates who shouldnt be watching the program, but were, into calling in and thereby giving themselves away...but I dont understand how it would work in this scenario.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I hadn't thought about that... but I did know of a guy once who called Microsoft for Tech support on some software he didn't own. What made it particularly funny was that it was his boss who owned the software... and his boss was of Arabic descent whereas the pirate in this case was not... and the boss had registered the software and didn't know the employee had been running a pirated copy.

The guy had to convince the Microsoft rep that even though he registered as... whatever the boss' name was... that he went by "Mike" or something similarly not even close to the Arabic guy's name.

I think the boss was kind of pissed when he found out too.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

I noticed too. Only FoxNews. It went away after a while.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

It was on during O'reilly...I hardly noticed.....:icon_da:
Best of luck :icon_band


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

tedb3rd said:


> I noticed too. Only FoxNews. It went away after a while.


Ditto.


----------

